# Time Capsule & Livebox, Grrr...



## boxmanichou (2 Avril 2008)

Salut !
On vient d'acheter une time capsule qui fonctionne en ethernet mais pas en wifi, et je n'y comprends rien !

L'installation est un peu particulière : l'idée c'est de brancher un mac pro en ethernet sur la TC qui elle ira chercher l'ADSL en wifi sur la Livebox à l'autre bout de l'appart (oui, y'a pas de carte wifi sur mon mac pro). 
Quand je met un cable ethernet entre la TC et la Livebox ça roule j'ai internet sur le MacPro, par contre dès que je veux configurer le wifi c'est la galère ... J'ai sélectionné "etendre un réseau sans fil"mais apres il demande la "sécurité d'acces sans fil" ... c'est bien le numéro de la livbox la qu'il faut mettre non ?! c'est bien un code WEP, non ? J'ai essayé le WEP 40 et 128 bits en mettant donc le code de la livebox ET en appuyant sur le bouton "1" de la livebox pour autoriser le racordement WiFi et ... ça marche pas  

quelqu'un de plus malin que moi peut-il m'aider de ses lumières ??

Thanks!


----------



## Nathalex (2 Avril 2008)

Tu n'as pas activé le filtrage MAC sur la LiveBox ?


----------



## boxmanichou (2 Avril 2008)

Qu'est ce que c'est que le filtrage mac ??
Il me semble que des macbook se sont déjà connecté en wifi sans probleme ici mais je n'en jurerais pas ... on trouve ça où ?


----------



## ipascm (3 Avril 2008)

des fois ca sert de lire la notice de la livebox...

comme je suis de bonne humeur, c'est un petit ergot à presser sous la livebox (pas celui de l'ampoule...)

voila,

attention, au débit si tu est sur un réseau A, ou G, ta capsule ne sera pas des plus réactives...

un conseil, fais toi un deuxieme réseau n qui viendra se connecter en ethernet sur ta livebox, puis connecte tes mac en n sur ta TC

Ipascm


----------



## boxmanichou (3 Avril 2008)

ipascm a dit:


> des fois ca sert de lire la notice de la livebox...
> 
> comme je suis de bonne humeur, c'est un petit ergot à presser sous la livebox (pas celui de l'ampoule...)



Il n'y a pas ça sur ma livebox mais ça doit etre parce que c'est une "pro" enfin bon, de toute façoàn si j'avais activé le filtrage MAC, je m'en souviendrais, vu que que ça a l'air tordu ça aussi 



ipascm a dit:


> un conseil, fais toi un deuxieme réseau n qui viendra se connecter en ethernet sur ta livebox, puis connecte tes mac en n sur ta TC
> 
> Ipascm



donc tu me conseille d'acheter une airport express pour la mac pro en plus c'est ça ? ça diminue quand meme vachement l'interet de cette TC ! autant juste acheter une petite airpoort et un disque dur externe en plus, non ?


----------



## ipascm (3 Avril 2008)

si tu as une pro, tu dois jumeler ton mac ou ta capsule sur la face tu as 2 petits boutons noirs, il faut proceder ainsi...


----------



## ipascm (3 Avril 2008)

pour ta citation 2

Non lorsque tu configure ta capsule, ne l'étends pas à ton réseau wifi actuel, mais, crée un nouveau réseau wifi. ensuite tu relie ta capsule à la livebox par un simple cable ethernet via le port wan...


----------



## boxmanichou (4 Avril 2008)

Justement l'idée c'etait de ne pas connecter en ethernet la TC sur la livebox, mais en wif, et c'est bien cela qui ne fonctionne pas.

le probleme, comme j'ai dit plus haut c'est que la livebox est à un coin de l'appart et le macpro (sans carte wifi ni rien) est à l'autre bout. donc pour eviter d'avoir un cable ethernet de 15 m qui traverser tout, je veux utiliser la TC comme borne wifi en fait, qui se brancherais sur la livebox et roule...
mais j'ai franchement l'impression que ce n'est tout bonnement pas possible.

Par contre est ce que si je rajoute (grrr) une airport extreme sur le mac pro, elle peut se conecter en wifi sur la TC qui elle meme irait chercher le web à coté de la livebox via un ethernet ?


----------



## ipascm (4 Avril 2008)

as tu au moins essayé de jumelé ta TC ? (comme tu ne l'as pas précisé...)


----------



## laurentGl (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

La connection de la Time Capsule et de la LiveBox en wifi EST POSSIBLE avec la version 7.3. de la Time Capsule.
J'y suis parvenu , mais toutefois il faut prendre quelques précautions à l'installation. 
Tout d'abord, juste avant de mettre à jour le Time Capsule et après avoir entré la clé WEP, il ne faut pas oublier d'appuyer sur le bouton d'enregistrement de la Livebox (situé au dessous, à côté de l'entrée d'alimentation). Ensuite il ne faut pas oublier de rebasculer la connection wifi sur le réseau de votre maison/appartement (car le système ne le fait pas automatiquement).
Problème néanmoins: la mise à jour du firmware en 7.3.1. ne permet pas cette connection...
J'appelle Apple demain pour demander de remettre en téléchargement le firmware précédent. 
Si vous êtes en 7.3. et que vous souhaitez connecter votre Livebox en wifi, NE METTEZ PAS A JOUR LE FIRMWARE;
Une connection en ethernet est toujours possible (et permet de passer en 811n plus rapide pour les connections internes) mais cela oblige à avoir le time capsule à côté de la livebox. Ce peut être une solution provisoire avant qu'Apple ne résolve le problème. Je vous tiens au courant.
Laurent G. / Paris


----------



## laurentGl (7 Avril 2008)

Je confirme ce que je disais plus haut. Je viens de faire les tests avec un ingénieur Apple. Le problème de connexion Time Capsule + Livebox en Wifi ne fonctionne qu'avec la version de firmware 7.3 mais pas en 7.3.1. Si vous  êtes dans le dernier cas, il faut revenir à la version du firmware précédente. Dans l'utilitaire Airport, appuyer sur la touche ALT tout en sélectionnant "mise à jour du logiciel" et vous trouverez toutes les version précédentes. 
En principe, la procédure sera documentée au support d'Apple.


----------



## boxmanichou (7 Avril 2008)

Ahhh merci de l'info ! ça devient vicieux 

Je l'ai bien remise en version 7.3, Par contre que veux tu dire quand tu parles de "rebasculer la connection wifi sur le réseau de votre maison/appartement" ?? Ca se fait ou, comment ?


----------



## laurentGl (7 Avril 2008)

Lorsque tu lances l'utlitaire Airport, la procédure doit être à peu près la suivante:
1. Vérifier que time Capsule est bien visible sur la gauche de l'application. S'il elle ne l'est pas, faire un reset. Attendre un peu (cela peut prendre 2 ou 3 minutes).
2. Lorsque la TC est visible lancer la procédure automatique: Ajouter ma TC à un réseau sans fil existant. La connexion wifi bascule sur la TC (Internet n'est donc plus accessible à ce moment).
3. Entrer mot de passe de la TC (n'importe lequel, pour ma part j'utilise le même que le mot de passe administrateur pour ne pas multiplier les mots de passe)
4. Choisir le réseau sur lequel le TC sera connecté (en principe WanadooXX dans le cas d'une LiveBox)
5. Entrer précautionneusement la clé WEP (ici Apple ne permet pas de la rentrer en mode visible, donc on ne voit que des points). ATTENTION! Avant de poursuivre mettre la LiveBox en mode "enregistrement" (bouton noir à côté de l'alimentation sous la Livebox à ne pas confondre  avec le bouton reset).
6. Appuyer sur continuer.
A un moment donné, cela fait redémarrer la  TC, inutile de garder la fenêtre Airport ouverte à ce moment (d'ailleurs Apple précise que tu peux la fermer).
En principe la TC redémarre et au bout d'un moment (quelques minutes) la lampe doit s'allumer en vert (victoire!).
Mais attention, sur l'ordinateur il n'y a plus de connexion internet et la livebox n'est pas visible. C'est normal! car l'ordinateur pointe sa connexion internet sur la TC alors que celle-ci est connectée sur la Livebox... Donc il suffit de resélectionner la connection WanadooXX dans la liste des réseaux wifi dispos.
Et alors là, miracle, la TC devrait apparaitre dans le finder à gauche.
Dès ce moment il faut activer Time Machine qui va lancer sa première sauvegarde.
Celle ci est très longue. Pour 50Go compter 3 jours sans interrompre ni TC ni Livebox ni Mac.  En revanche le Mac peut être utilisé pendant ce temps.
Par la suite les sauvegardes sont vraiment très rapides et invisibles. Voilà! Bon courage.

Laurent G.


----------



## boxmanichou (7 Avril 2008)

Ok, mais là c'est dans le cas ou ta TC est connecté en ethernet sur ta livebox, et effectivement, ça fonctionne... MAIS ce n'est pas ce que je veux faire, car je veux :

- brancher la TC en ethernet sur un mac pro qui n'as pas de wifi (donc pas de menu wifi dispo, forcément).
- utiliser la TC sur le mac pro comme une sorte de carte wifi pour aller chopper le web sur la livebox à l'autre bout de l'appart.

c'est ce passage la qui ne fonctionne pas et qui est censé etre possible  !


----------



## sephkem (7 Avril 2008)

Salut, 

A priori c'est le même problème avec club internet; la time capsule marchait bien et depuis la 7.3.1 il y a un problème.

(je pense que le codage wep pour ma part, car quand je l'enleve ca remarche)


----------



## laurentGl (8 Avril 2008)

La procédure que j'ai décrite plus haut n'est pas le cas d'un branchement de la Time Capsule sur  la Livebox en ethernet mais celui d'une connexion à distance de la Time Capsule (donc en wifi). 

Avantages: vous pouvez installer la Time Capsule à n'importe quel endroit de la maison, même dans un placard et simplement la brancher sur une prise de courant.

Inconvénient: la vitesse du réseau sera celle de la Livebox soit en "g" et non en "n" réputé beaucoup plus rapide. En ce qui me concerne, et en faisant abstraction de la première sauvegarde qui est très longue dans ce mode, c'est amplement suffisant.

Laurent


----------



## boxmanichou (8 Avril 2008)

Chez moi, en fait "à priori" la TC crache bien du wifi (je dis "à priori" parce que le voyant est vert, mais en fait je ne trouve pas le moyen de vérifier que le wifi fonctionne bien, il faudrait peut etre que j'ailles mettre la TC de l'autre coté de la rue mais bon ... j'arrive à chopper du wifi avec un macbook que j'ai mais je ne peux pas etre sur qu'il ne se branche pas directement sur la livebox) et effectivement dans ce cas ça devrait fonctionner dans un placard comme tu dis. sauf que si je branche un mac qui n'a pas de wifi, en ethernet sur la TC (ce dont j'ai besoin), là, ça ne fonctionne pas, l'ordi sans wifi n'est pas connecté. Et bien entendu je ne peux pas "choisir de réseau wifi dans le menu" parce que n'ayant pas de carte wifi, ce menu n'est pas activable.

C'est donc mon soucis

Sinon effectivement avant (en 7.3.1) ça marchait encore moins, la diode restait orange, c'est déjà une belle avancée !


----------



## sephkem (9 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Hier j'ai appelé Apple (support technique) et la réponse que j'ai eu m'a laissé...
pantois !

Le technicien m'a gentimment assuré que le Time capsule devait OBLIGATOIREMENT être relié en ethernet au routeur / modem. Il a ajouté qu'il avait eu de nombreux appels hier à ce même sujet.

Un peu surpris, c'est ce que j'ai fait et ca marche parfaitement.

Bien sur, j'ai relu mon petit bouquin d'installation, et même s'il faut avouer que le texte n'est pas des plus clairs, les dessins montrent la time capsule systématiquement reliée en ethernet au routeur / modem.

En fait il faut croire que le cas de figure imaginé par certains d'entre nous (time capsule qui se joint au sans fil d'un routeur) n'a pas vraiment été prévue par Apple...​


----------



## boxmanichou (9 Avril 2008)

?? 
et cette illustration, page 18 du guide, elle indique tout de meme que la TC n'est pas cablée !

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/TimeCapsule_SetupGuide.pdf

Ils craquent chez apple  

Sur cette illustration il est indiqué "Airport Extreme (ou autre routeur wifi) ... la livebox c'est pas aussi un routeur wifi ??


----------



## sephkem (10 Avril 2008)

Eh bien si, d'où mon désarroi...

A tester : 

mettre en place le réseau avec la livebox reliée par filaire, puis les délier.

Normalement, les paramètres time capsule sont ok et tu geres le wifi depuis ta livebox...


----------



## boxmanichou (10 Avril 2008)

sephkem a dit:


> A tester :
> 
> mettre en place le réseau avec la livebox reliée par filaire, puis les délier.
> 
> Normalement, les paramètres time capsule sont ok et tu geres le wifi depuis ta livebox...



c'est ce que j'essaie de faire depuis une semaine sans succès 
Il y a un truc qui me chiffone c'est que je n'arrive pas à savoir si le wifi de la TC fonctionne bien, je veux dire si elle sort du wifi et si je ne suis pas betement sur le wifi de la livebox ! A priori c'est bon car la diode de la TC est verte mais bon ...


----------



## sephkem (11 Avril 2008)

La réponse est oui si ton mac la détecte non ? (dans utilitaire airport)


----------



## boxmanichou (16 Avril 2008)

va savoir, peut etre qu'il détecte la Time Capsule via la livebox a laquelle elle est reliée via ethernet ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2008)

J'ajoute un lien qui pourrait être utile ?

Et je viens de lire un article racontant qu'en faisant précéder sa clé WEP du sigle $, on parvient (parfois) à faire accepter cette clé.


----------



## b0x (24 Avril 2008)

Procédure très clair cependant moi je n'arrive pas à la config ma TC, j'ai un message d'erreur tout à la fin qui me dit que son ip n'est pas bonne ...


----------



## salelles (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour les experts. 
Me voici donc VRAI novice qui essaye également de brancher en WIFI sa time capsule nouvellement achetée. 
Point de départ: 
1- connexion Livebox ok pour internet (grâce à 45 minutes de soutien technique orange). Safari marche
2- c'est tout si ce n'est que je ne connais rien à Apple
Point d'arrivée souhaité: Time capsule marche en Wifi
Contraintes : utiliser des mots simples type boutons, ouvrir, enfin tous des trucs que je peux voir de suite à l'écran

Y a-t-il un courageux dans l'assistance qui est prêt à m'aider ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Avril 2008)

Apple vient de publier un nouvel article sur la connection Airport-Time Capsule sur des réseaux wifi encryptés, où l'on reparle de clé WEP/WPA, du signe $ en hexadécimal...


----------



## lio31 (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

je suis content de vous lire car j'ai le même besoin / probleme.

Suite à un crash de mon HD, j'ai fini par investir dans une solution de sauvegarde et (un peu par dépit), mon choix s'est porté sur TIME CAPSULE que je souhaite associer en wifi sur mon réseau local : livebox (auquel sont déja raccordés un macbook et un PC windoze XP). Plus précisément, je souhaite utiliser la TC comme point d'acces wifi pour mon PC, par ethernet (car pas de carte wifi).

Je ne pense plus tout à fait un newbie dans les réseaux wifi (j'avais déjà pas mal galéré pour associer ma borde Airport Express à ma livebox, partager répertoires ou imprimante de mon PC avec mon macbook en wifi par ex.) mais là, la TC explose tous les records... Que ce soit en mode auto, ou mode manuel (que je connais maintenant comme ma poche), en 7.3 ou 7.3.1, avec ou sans $ avant clé WEP 128, rien n'y fait... le voyant de la TC reste obstinément orange (permanent ou clignotant) et je suis à 2 doigts de passer l'engin par le balcon malgré tous les conseils prodigués au fil de ce post et d'autres  

Si jamais l'un de vous reussi cette association, en wifi, de façon reproductible (une procédure qui marche à tous les coups), je l'en prie à genoux : STP, FAIS NOUS UN P'TIT TUTO :-D

Par avance, merci de votre aide.
Lionel


----------



## sf1989 (18 Mai 2008)

salut
j'ai exactement le même problème avec ma live box pro, j'y ai passé des heures!
donc là si je comprends bien, presser les boutons ne sert à rien, ce qu'il me reste à faire c'est la connexion ethernet??
elle été pas censé être le joyau du tout sans fil?!


----------



## lio31 (18 Mai 2008)

Ne JAMAIS désespérer. Je crois que viens d'y arriver....

0. Noter les éléments suivants au socle de la LIVEBOX : SSID et WEP (gagnez du temps en l'écrivant dans un doc word ou txt. vous ferez des copier / coller plus tard).

1. Faire RESET long de la TC (au dos, avec une pointe).
2. Jumelage de Macbook / TC en wifi (pas de cable ethernet entre livebox & TC).
3. MISE A JOUR DU FIRMWARE : 7.3 et non 7.3.1 (cf. procédure donnée plus haut).

PUIS, ceci fait,

4. Suivre le MODE AUTOMATIQUE jusqu'à "se connecter au reseau sans fil existant".
5. Choisir le SSID de sa box. Choisir clé WPA/WPA2 PERSONNEL et entrer la clé WEP notée préalablement (faites un copier/coller). Personnelement, je n'ai pas eu besoin de mettre un $ avant la clé.
6. Passer en mode association (Appui long sur le bouton 1).
7. Quand la diode LIVEBOX clignote plus rapidement, procéder à la MISE A JOUR de la TC.
8. Ô miracle, après quelques secondes, la diode TC passe au vert et elle apparait dans votre FINDER.

Voilà... LIVEBOX & TC & MacBook associés en WiFi.
Le stade suivant : connecter la TC en ethernet sur mon PC (j'espère ainsi m'en servir de Point d'accès WiFi). Je reviendrai pour vous dire si çà marche toujours....


----------



## sf1989 (18 Mai 2008)

eh bah dis donc!
c'est bien technique tout ça... en tout merci et félicitations je vais tester ça


----------



## sf1989 (22 Mai 2008)

en fait j'avais déjà essayer cette procédure mais elle avait plantée lors de la mise à jour... je retente, mais sans grand espoir


----------



## Franck59494 (24 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Alors, est-ce que la procédure décrite plus haut par lio31(merci) fonctionne ? Je désespère aussi de pouvoir relier ma TC à mon réseau... 
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Franck59494 (24 Mai 2008)

Arf, je n'arrive pas à me procurer la version 7.3... elle est grisée... Comment faire ?
Merci !


----------



## sf1989 (24 Mai 2008)

mon problème est de pire en pire... elle ne fonctionne même pas en ethernet!
je suis la procédure de l'utilitaire airport mais quand la TC est censée redémarrer rien ne se passe
il marque "en attente du redémarrage de la TC" puis au bout de 10 bonnes minutes, un message d'erreur me signal qu'il n'a pas pu s'y reconnecter
dès lors quand je lance de nouveau la recherche des péréfériques Apple par l'utilitaire il ne trouve plus rien!
que faire?? 

j'en ai vraiment marre, on paye plus cher pour que ça marche tout de suite quand même!


----------



## Franck59494 (24 Mai 2008)

Pareil que sf1989, j'ai le même message d'erreur à la fin mais je n'ai pas pu essayer avec le firmware 7.3 (j'ai le 7.3.1) car je n'arrive pas à le télécharger...
Dépenser 300 euros pour un matériel qui ne fonctionne pas (ou que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner... les boules !).
Je continue à chercher...:hein:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Mai 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> mon problème est de pire en pire... elle ne fonctionne même pas en ethernet!
> je suis la procédure de l'utilitaire airport mais quand la TC est censée redémarrer rien ne se passe
> 
> que faire??



Une réinitalisation de la Time Capsule devrait la rajeunir !


----------



## sf1989 (24 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une réinitalisation de la Time Capsule devrait la rajeunir !



merci mais je le fait à chaque nouvelle tentative...


----------



## Franck59494 (25 Mai 2008)

J'ai téléphoné au SAV d'Apple France : 0825 888 024, faîtes en de même, vous aurez sûrement un réponse différente de la mienne.

1) Selon eux, si c'est un problème de firmware (7.3.1), c'est foutu car on ne peut pas revenir en arrière et réinstaller le 7.3 (ce n'est pourtant pas ce que j'avais lu sur le forum...). En fait ils ne savent pas dire d'où vient le problème.

2)Ensuite, il me conseille de brancher le TC en Ethernet et non en Wifi (ben ouais de toute manière çà ne marche pas en Wifi !) car la première sauvegarde peut durer quelques jours en Wifi. Ca je veux bien le croire, de toute manière même en Ethernet c'est super long !

3) Enfin, comme la LiveBox n'est pas un produit Apple, ils ne peuvent garantir la fonctionnalité avec leur TC ! (çà c'est la meilleure, comment se débarrasser facilement d'un problème !). Il me dit de voir avec Orange... 

Bref, j'ai branché ma TC en Ethernet sur ma LiveBox, çà fonctionne bien mais je regrette de devoir laisser cette TC à proximité de ma LiveBox...
Je ne désespère pas faire fonctionner cette fichue TC en Wifi...:hein: 

A bientôt pour d'autres aventures...


----------



## sf1989 (25 Mai 2008)

chez moi même en ethernet le problème persiste!
pourtant j'ai essayé avec la livebox et avec mon iMac...

ils font vraiment chier :hein:


----------



## Franck59494 (26 Mai 2008)

C'est vraiment bizarre que même en Ethernet ta TC ne fonctionne pas. :mouais: 
Bref, je laisse tomber le Wifi pour le moment car je n'y arrive pas...:hein:


----------



## sf1989 (26 Mai 2008)

oué je suis d'accord avec toi...
pourtant je l'ai fait tester par mon revendeur il me dit qu'elle n'est pas cassée mais ne comprend pas non plus ce qu'il se passe...


----------



## brucetp (26 Mai 2008)

n'y a t'il pas moyen que tu fasses marcher la garantie..? 
tu te retrouverai peut-être avec une TC 7.3 neuve et pourrait la configurer comme la dit lio31...


----------



## sf1989 (26 Mai 2008)

c'est ce que je me suis dit mais étant donné le fait qu'ils ne détectent aucun problème je ne peux pas la faire fonctionner...
mes problèmes sont arrivés quand j'ai fait la mise à jour et là je suis un peu foutu j'ai l'impression


----------



## brucetp (26 Mai 2008)

j'ai du louper un truc...

le TC ne marche plus du tout même en ethernet d'après de ce que j'ai compris ?!?
et en wifi c'est pas possible d'après eux avec la 7.3.1.

donc c'est une brique pour le moment, donc tu peux l'échanger...
pour une neuve qui sera en 7.3...

je n'ai pas compris pourquoi tu ne peux pas l'échanger...


----------



## sf1989 (26 Mai 2008)

je ne peux pas l'échanger parce que quand je l'ai rapportée à mon revendeur, il a fait les tests pour voir s'il elle déconnait... et il s'est apparemment avéré que non

mais là je suis au bord de jeter cette brique par la fenêtre...
je l'ai essayée sur un autre réseau, alice cette fois et elle ne marche pas plus
je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui se passe, je suis la procédure, il faut pourtant pas être un bête en informatique pour la faire marcher!

ce qui se passe c'est que une fois la procédure suivie, il me met en attente du redémarage de la TC et là plus rien ne se passe, le voyant reste à clignoter en orange


----------



## Franck59494 (26 Mai 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> ce qui se passe c'est que une fois la procédure suivie, il me met en attente du redémarage de la TC et là plus rien ne se passe, le voyant reste à clignoter en orange



Moi j'ai çà lorsque je veux la brancher en Wifi, la TC ne redémarre pas et après quelques minutes j'ai un message d'erreur. Par contre, en branchant la TC sur la LiveBox via Ethernet, je n'ai pas de problème. Est-ce que le vendeur a été jusqu'au bout de l'installation ? Fonctionnait-elle ?


----------



## brucetp (26 Mai 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> mais là je suis au bord de jeter cette brique par la fenêtre...



surtout au prix que ça coute je trouve ca un peu abusé...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mai 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> mes problèmes sont arrivés quand j'ai fait la mise à jour et là je suis un peu foutu j'ai l'impression



Tu as lu le message 11 de ce sujet ? ("Le problème de connexion Time Capsule + Livebox en Wifi ne fonctionne qu'avec la version de firmware 7.3 mais pas en 7.3.1. Si vous êtes dans le dernier cas, il faut revenir à la version du firmware précédente. Dans l'utilitaire Airport, appuyer sur la touche ALT tout en sélectionnant "mise à jour du logiciel" et vous trouverez toutes les versions précédentes.")


----------



## mikalak (26 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je suis novice en matière, j'aimerai avoir quelques conseils sur l'installation d'une time capsule. voila, je possède un macbook (2,Ghz, 2Mo de ram avec mac os 10.5.2), j'utilise une freebox (V4). J'aimerai savoir comment fonctionne réellement la time capsule. Doit elle être reliée à la freebox ( la communication mac/timecapsule est en wifi), ou tout simplement le mac et la time capsule communiquent entre eux sans passer par la freebox?

merci à vous tous.


----------



## Franck59494 (26 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as lu le message 11 de ce sujet ? ("Le problème de connexion Time Capsule + Livebox en Wifi ne fonctionne qu'avec la version de firmware 7.3 mais pas en 7.3.1. Si vous êtes dans le dernier cas, il faut revenir à la version du firmware précédente. Dans l'utilitaire Airport, appuyer sur la touche ALT tout en sélectionnant "mise à jour du logiciel" et vous trouverez toutes les versions précédentes.")



D'après le SAV d'Apple France, il n'est pas possible de revenir à la version 7.3 dur firmware. D'ailleurs, j'ai essayé la manip citée, le firmware 7.3 est grié donc pas possible à télécharger...
Je me demande encore comment l'auteur du message a fait..


----------



## sf1989 (27 Mai 2008)

Franck59494 a dit:


> Moi j'ai çà lorsque je veux la brancher en Wifi, la TC ne redémarre pas et après quelques minutes j'ai un message d'erreur. Par contre, en branchant la TC sur la LiveBox via Ethernet, je n'ai pas de problème. Est-ce que le vendeur a été jusqu'au bout de l'installation ? Fonctionnait-elle ?



j'ai essayé ça aussi et le voyant reste orange, même problème qu'avec le wifi...

pour l'installation, j'ai un rapport de l'atelier, ils me disent qu'ils ont fait des tests et que tout est en ordre mais je ne sais pas trop s'ils ont essayé de la faire vraiment marcher ou si ils ont juste suivit des procédures pour voir si le wifi et le disque fonctionnent
c'est assez flou

mais vu comme elle se vend et ce que tout le monde dit sur sa simplicité d'installation je ne pense pas trop que je sois la cause du problème


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mai 2008)

Apparemment, la 7.3.1 ne permet de relier sa Time Capsule à un réseau Airport préexistant que si le routeur est en 802.11n, et la Livebox ne dépasse pas le 802.11g...

Le retour à la version 7.3 est décrit en détails ici.


----------



## sf1989 (27 Mai 2008)

ah donc c'est de là dont vient le problème...
mais dans ce cas la plupart des box ne fonctionnent pas avec TC non?
la technologie est relativement récente et si l'on a la même depuis 3 ans... (je ne parle pas de ma livebox mais de mon alice box)


----------



## Franck59494 (27 Mai 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le retour à la version 7.3 est décrit en détails ici.


 
Si je fais un Reset de la TC, est-ce que je perd la sauvegarde faite en Ethernet ou est-ce que je perds seulement la configuration ? 
Je veux bien essayer mais si je perd ma sauvegarde c'est pas cool... ​


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mai 2008)

Franck59494 a dit:


> Si je fais un Reset de la TC, est-ce que je perd la sauvegarde faite en Ethernet ou est-ce que je perds seulement la configuration ? ​



Les deux, à mon avis. :hein:


----------



## Franck59494 (27 Mai 2008)

Bon ben je vais attendre alors... je n'ai pas trop envi de me retaper une journée de sauvegarde sans être sûr que çà fonctionnera !


----------



## sf1989 (27 Mai 2008)

oué je crois que la sauvegarde dégage, il vaut mieux pas tenter si c'est pour un résultat incertain
je teste très bientôt et je vous tient au courant


----------



## Franck59494 (27 Mai 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> oué je crois que la sauvegarde dégage, il vaut mieux pas tenter si c'est pour un résultat incertain
> je teste très bientôt et je vous tient au courant



Si tu arrives à mettre le firmware 7.3, ce serait intéressant de nous mettre la procédure à suivre. Merci.


----------



## Franck59494 (2 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> oué je crois que la sauvegarde dégage, il vaut mieux pas tenter si c'est pour un résultat incertain
> je teste très bientôt et je vous tient au courant



As-tu testé ?


----------



## sf1989 (2 Juin 2008)

dsl mais non...
je suis en partiel en ce moment alors je n'ai pas trop le temps 

mais mercredi ce sera fini, alors promis je m'y colle!


----------



## ipascm (5 Juin 2008)

vous n'avez pas de chance tout de meme avec vos capsules, pour ma part, j'ai une livebox, j'ai suivi attentivement le petit assistant et ca marche.

(ok, j'ai crée un réseau sans fil propre à ma TC en plus du réseau wifi de ma livebox, c'est la seule facon aussi pour moi de profiter du débit en 801 n)

Sinon, j'ai accès au web via ma livebox et TM en wifi, d'ailleurs, ca n'a rien à voir mais j'ai des problèmes avec depuis quelques jours


----------



## Franck59494 (5 Juin 2008)

En créant un nouveau réseau çà fonctionne (en wifi) ? 
Moi j'ai relié la TM à la liveBox en Ethernet et çà fonctionne également, je pense que je vais laisser comme çà...


----------



## sf1989 (23 Juin 2008)

j'ai réessayé avec le premier firmware (7.3) et j'ai toujours le même problème
même en dehors d'une livebox ma TC refuse de redémarrer pour se mettre à jour et le voyant clignote en orange
je dois avoir un problème avec l'appareil même s'il me dise le contraire au centre technique... :hein:


----------



## bobor (29 Juillet 2008)

Voici la config manuelle de la time capsule qui fonctionne chez moi, avec le firmware 7.3.2 et une livebox inventel, sous Leopard (10.5.4).
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont donné des pistes

Je précise que la diode de la TC reste orange, mais que tout est stable : 250 Go ont été transférés sans accroc, en 50 heures environ, mais bon, c'est ça le wifi hein...
Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si cette configuration est optimale, mais elle fonctionne. Elle repose sur le principe de base de mettre la TC en mode pont, routeur désactivé, la livebox se chargeant de cette fonction (merci Valhalla).

Donc :
1. La livebox n'est PAS connectée en ethernet sur la TC (c'est le but)
2. Branchement secteur puis Reset long de la TC
3. Ouvrir l'utilitaire Airport
4. Sélectionner la TC
5. Cliquer sur 'configuration manuelle'
6. Puis, pour l'essentiel :
- WPA : entrer votre clef avec ou sans '$' avant
- Mode sans fil : sélectionner "étendre un réseau sans fil"
- SSID : sélectionner votre SSID
- Ne pas oublier, avant de cliquer sur "mettre à jour", de mettre la livebox en mode 'association' (bouton gris n° 1, sur le flanc)​Pour le reste, cf. les captures.


_[Un redémarrage peut être nécessaire pour activer les options de partage. Etrange, mais chez moi ça a été le cas.]_

_Je précise que mon hardware n'est plus celui indiqué ci-dessous, mais imac intel core 2duo 24'' ; 2.6 Ghz, 320 Go, de série, ; TC 500Gb ; LIVEBOX INVENTEL..._


----------



## bobor (29 Juillet 2008)

SUITE des captures

Si quelqu'un teste cette config, pouvez-vous poster pour me dire si ça fonctionne chez vous ou pas ? Merci d'avance


----------



## HKlsillage (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire les quatres pages de cette discussion et par là meme d'essayer de connecter la TC en wifi. 

Impossible de la connecter en wifi sur ma lifebox.meme avec la methode de Bobor.

La seule chose qui marche c'est de la connecter en reseau etendu par ethernet sur la lifebox mais à ce moment là il n'y a que mes deux PC qui arrive à se connecter sur la TC.
Par contre mon Mac book ne la trouve pas (j'essaie avec l'utilitaire Airport ) 

Je suis plus que novice sur Mac.

Si quelqu'un à une méthode qui fonctionne , pourrais t-il faire un post détaillé et surtout un pas à pas tres précis des choses à faire pour faire marcher la 

Merci d'avance ...

Toute vos suggestions restent les bienvenues car là je patauge


----------



## Franck59494 (8 Septembre 2008)

En branchant ta TC en Ethernet sur la LiveBox, normalement ton Macbook devrait la reconnaitre sans problème, c'est le cas chez moi.


----------



## HKlsillage (8 Septembre 2008)

Je confirme , mon mac book n'arrive pas à se connecter sur la time capsule qui se trouve en reseau avec la livebox(connection par ethernet)

Au bout d'un moment plutot long  le mac book affiche la time capsule dans le finder mais lorsque j'essaie de rentrer dedans il cherche à se connecter sans résultat...

C'est d'autant plus etrange que sur mes deux autres pc je n'ai pas de souci de reconnection à la TC...Je la retrouve tres facilement et je m'y reconnecte sans aucun probleme.

Est ce que quelqun aurait une idée d'une manip à faire sur mon mac book pour me reconnecter à ma Tc qui est apparente mais non accessible?

Merci pour vos conseils à venir


----------



## sf1989 (11 Septembre 2008)

quel OS utilise-tu?
j'ai rencontré le même problème avec une autre machine sous Tiger et la manip est assez simple si c'est ton cas...


----------



## HKlsillage (12 Septembre 2008)

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.5.4...........

J'ai resolu mon probleme en creant un reseau 5Ghz secondaire ( la TC restant malgres tout connecté sur la livebox par ethernet ) pour la TC et mon Mac book , et là ca marche, je connecte le mac sur le reseau 5Ghz et ensuite il trouve sans probleme la TC.....

Je me demandais si j'achete un aiport express et que je le connecte sur la livebox , est ce que je pourrais avoir enfin la TC en wifi seul dans un coin et qui continuerais  à communiquer avec les ordinateurs?


----------



## HKlsillage (12 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui j'ai oublié de preciser que je suis un nouveua venu sur Mac , mais je pense que cela doit se lire..........


----------



## sf1989 (12 Septembre 2008)

HKlsillage a dit:


> Je me demandais si j'achete un aiport express et que je le connecte sur la livebox , est ce que je pourrais avoir enfin la TC en wifi seul dans un coin et qui continuerais  à communiquer avec les ordinateurs?



il est possible que ça marche mais je ne peux rien te garantir, je pense que ça devrait fonctionner puisque la TC rejoindrait le réseau existant distribué par l'airport express
d'un autre côté on se sait toujours pas vraiment ce qui provoque le non fonctionnement avec la livebox alors je ne prendrais pas le risque d'autant que le but de TC c'est justement de ne pas avoir à acheter d'airport...

sinon pour te connecter je n'ai pas bien compris: tu as créé un autre réseau wifi sur lequel tu switch pour avoir accès à la TC??


----------



## HKlsillage (13 Septembre 2008)

Oui en effet j'ai cree un deuxieme reseau wifi , mon Mac se connecte directement sur celui là (j'ai remis le meme MDP wep),je n'ai pas besoin de switché car j'ai aussi un accés au net par la meme ocasion...

Donc je vois la TC sur mes deux PC par le reseau de la livebox et je vois la Tc sur le mac avec le reseau 5ghz.

J'ai resolu comme cela mon probleme de connection ente le Mac et la TC.

Maintenant c'est vrai qe j'aimerais bien mettre la TC loin de la livebox car au debut je pensais mettre un imprimante en réseau par la TC mais vu la façon dont je dois brancher la TC et bien je ne peux pas....

Alors je dois trouver un autre moyen..................c'est pour cela que je pensais à l'airport express mais c'est pas gagne et cela demande encore un petit investissement supplémentaire

En tout cas merci de ton aide il semble que tout le monde soit déjà passé sur d'autres problemes


----------



## sf1989 (14 Septembre 2008)

perso j'ai branché ma TC en USB avec mon imprimante

si tu branchais ton imprimante à un des tes ordinateurs et que tu la partageais sur le réseau pour que tous y aient accès?
c'est peut-être un peu complexe mais ça évite de payer encore 50 (je crois que c'est le prix d'un express) pour un truc qui marchera pas forcément...

et c'est normal pour l'aide! 
les autres ont été tellement dégoûtés de leur déboires qu'ils ne veulent plus en entendre parler lol


----------



## HKlsillage (15 Septembre 2008)

J'ai bien pensé à cette solution , brancher l'imprimante sur un des ordi....Le seul probleme est que l'ordinateur sur lequel est branchée l'imprimante doit être imperativement allumé......Or certains de mes fixes ne s'allument que par moment et donc je devrais à chaque fois changé l'imprimante d'ordinateur....

La meilleure solution etait de la brancher sur la TC afin qu'elle devienne accessible en permanence ( du moins lorsque la TC est allumée)

Je vais encore reflechir pour l'express et me renseigner pour être sur que cette fois cela marche à coup sur avant de me lancer

C'est kler qu'il n'y a plus grand monde dans cette discussion sur la TC ils ont du les revendre sur E-bay


----------



## sf1989 (16 Septembre 2008)

sinon le moyen le plus efficace serait de placer ta TC près de ton imprimante...
je crois que je l'ai déjà dit mais c'est ce que j'ai fait

et oué tous les possesseurs de livebox ont dû se débarrasser de leur TC mais pas sur ebay, par le fenêtre!:hein:


----------



## Franck59494 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réussi à revenir à la version 7.3 mais plus rien ne fonctionne, que ce soit en Ethernet ou en Wifi...
Je crois que je vais demander un avoir à Darty, c'est une belle merde ce truc !


----------

